# Keywind Pocket Watch Dust Covers



## Luigi1066 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a number of English silver keywind watches some with an internal dust cover and some without. Can someone tell me how to remove the dust cover so that I can see the movement?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

A couple of links you may find useful

1. link

2. llink

Hope they help.

Julian (L)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb: , it's a great place to be :yes:

:notworthy:

Julian says it all, you'll learn as you go along, a jewellers loupe is a good investment just to look around the cases to find entry points and helps looking at movements when you get to them. :yes:


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

With III facing you, slide the blue metal catch to the left, then lift the cap away.


----------

